# So what do you guys think of transformation?



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 28, 2010)

What do you guys think about the transformation genre?

Ray-O loves him some morphage. I do have a big transformation fetish, especially for bone-snapping, clothes-ripping, drawn-out sequences.

So do you guys dig the whole thing or do you find it gross?


----------



## Alstor (Jun 28, 2010)

I think it's cool, but it's far from a fetish for me.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 28, 2010)

If its used for sexual reasons, then its gross.  But that's my policy on all furry art, so yeah...


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't say I don't like transformation as a concept, because Willow turns into a sergal

But as far as fetishes are concerned, I don't care for it


----------



## Attaman (Jun 28, 2010)

Stop it FAF, please, stop it.  Herm, Plushophilia, Diaper, Greaser, _*ENOUGH*_.  Enough of these threads.  Stop, please, stop...


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What do you guys think about the transformation genre?
> 
> Ray-O loves him some morphage. I do have a big transformation fetish, especially for bone-snapping, clothes-ripping, drawn-out sequences.
> 
> So do you guys dig the whole thing or do you find it gross?


 
I think I don't fucking care about your fetish.

Please choke on a dick and die.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 28, 2010)

I love transformation when I stumble upon it, but I don't seek it out specifically. Grew up watching kids movies where the protagonist gets transformed into an animal, and some of my favorite books as a kid involved transformation. Guess some things carry into adulthood.

Edit: Yep, this thread is in The Den. Had to make sure, but somehow I already knew.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

Another fetish thread, yay...


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

I think its totally badass as a genre. I love the idea of someones bones shifting/snapping all that stuff. just not as a fetish. I think it's totally awesome, and was actually just about to draw me a little mini transformation comic. idea=fucking awesome. fetish=meh, to each their own, but not my can of soda.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 28, 2010)

I fully support the transformation genre, as long as you keep it somewhat censored. Not that I'm fetishistic about it, I just think that it's a cool genre.

Why censor it? Because non-stereotype furs (like me) get a bit tired of all of the nudity. Over 90% of the art on the sight is full of dicks, and blocked. Then again, over 90% of statistics expressed by a percent are bullshit, but I think that I've made my point clear.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

Well it IS a fetish, so of course there's gonna be porn to go along with it, for the most part.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well it IS a fetish, so of course there's gonna be porn to go along with it, for the most part.


 it's not a fetish. people make it into fetishes.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What do you guys think about the transformation genre?
> 
> Ray-O loves him some morphage. I do have a big transformation fetish, especially for bone-snapping, clothes-ripping, drawn-out sequences.
> 
> So do you guys dig the whole thing or do you find it gross?



Do you masturbate to re-runs of The Incredible Hulk?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Do you masturbate to re-runs of The Incredible Hulk?



Not that.

But _American Werewolf in London_ will do.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Not that.
> 
> But _American Werewolf in London_ will do.


 
It is always good to know what people masturbate to.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't get the fetish aspect at all.

My character's a limited shapeshifter, but there's nothing particularly sexy about that. :\


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It is always good to know what people masturbate to.  Thanks for the heads up.


 always a pleasure. You ever think that there are somethings that people don't want to know?


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 28, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I don't get the fetish aspect at all.
> 
> My character's a limited shapeshifter, but there's nothing particularly sexy about that. :\


Same here. Thank you for putting that out there.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> it's not a fetish. people make it into fetishes.


Well that's true, I guess.


LizardKing said:


> Do you masturbate to re-runs of The Incredible Hulk?


That's more MG than TF... I guess it's technically TF but MG is its own category.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

When Willow shifts, it's not fully controlled, and somebody ends up hurt :|


----------



## Alstor (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> When Willow shifts, it's not fully controlled, and somebody ends up hurt :|


 I love the depth of your character, by the way.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I love the depth of your character, by the way.


 :3

D'awww thankies


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 28, 2010)

I do like the idea for transformation, although I wouldn't use it for fetish and sexual purposes. I think the concept of furry transformation depicted in Furthia High is really cool and I'd love to see that happen one day.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPsmKhxH-U0

It's a'ight.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 28, 2010)

You know, I wonder... is there a species connected with this particular fetish the way kangaroos are connected to paw fetishes and cows are connected to lactation?

Oh, wait, now I remember... nobody likes donkeys unless there's TFing involved.

The wolf is also a classic. Some people would say it is overused, though.


----------



## Akro (Jun 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, I wonder... is there a species connected with this particular fetish the way kangaroos are connected to paw fetishes and cows are connected to lactation?
> 
> Oh, wait, now I remember... nobody likes donkeys unless there's TFing involved.
> 
> The wolf is also a classic. Some people would say it is overused, though.


 Kangaroos and paws?...
Wtf?

Anyways yeah, I love transformation in every way.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, I wonder... is there a species connected with this particular fetish the way kangaroos are connected to paw fetishes and cows are connected to lactation?
> 
> Oh, wait, now I remember... nobody likes donkeys unless there's TFing involved.
> 
> The wolf is also a classic. Some people would say it is overused, though.


Yup, donkeys and wolves are the classics. Wolves are the most common though, of course.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Akro said:


> Kangaroos and paws?...
> Wtf?


 The paw fetish is the same as the foot fetish

Kangaroos have big feet, and some people really like that


----------



## Akro (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The paw fetish is the same as the foot fetish
> 
> Kangaroos have big feet, and some people really like that


 Well i knew the first part, just Ive never heard kangaroos connected to it.
Eh, whatever, no big deal, just news to me.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, I wonder... is there a species connected with this particular fetish the way kangaroos are connected to paw fetishes and cows are connected to lactation?



No, some are simply more common than others.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> No, some are simply more common than others.


In popular culture though, wolves and donkeys are the usual results of a transformation.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 28, 2010)

Heheh SilverDragon, I'd like a moustache like the one pictured there, the face looks somewhat familiar too.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> In popular culture though, wolves and donkeys are the usual results of a transformation.



I'll agree with you on wolves only because werewolves are popular. and they're out to get me



slydude851 said:


> Heheh SilverDragon, I'd like a moustache like the one pictured there, the face looks somewhat familiar too.


 
You mean my avatar?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> I'll agree with you on wolves only because werewolves are popular. and they're out to get me


Ah, Twilight. </3


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ah, Twilight. </3


 :c
I stopped reading after I read New Moon


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 28, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> No, some are simply more common than others.


 
Transfur is simply awesome. I wish it were more alive, though.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :c
> I stopped reading after I read New Moon


Took you that long?


RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Transfur is simply awesome. I wish it were more alive, though.


All the stuff on Transfur's on FA.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ah, Twilight. </3


 
Twilight reflects a werewolf trend that I absolutely loathe: no morphage sequences, just _*poof*_ Jacob's a werewolf.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Took you that long?


 I started reading the books before they were grossly popular, but I finished it after everyone started talking about it


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I started reading the books before they were grossly popular, but I finished it after everyone started talking about it



It takes a mass following of brainless teenage girls to make to realize, "These books suck balls."


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Twilight reflects a werewolf trend that I absolutely loathe: no morphage sequences, just _*poof*_ Jacob's a werewolf.


We should talk more... maybe through PM...


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

I never actually explained how that whole Willow to Ash process worked 



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It takes a mass following of brainless teenage girls to make to realize, "These books suck balls."


 After I saw everyone talking about it I thought "I feel really bad for reading these books now"

So I go see the movies just to laugh at them


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 28, 2010)

Personally, I simply don't understand it. I see transformation as something that might be an interesting ability. But I don't see how people consider it a fetish...?

Then again, one could stick a penis on anything and make it a fetish, especially furries. >.>


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Personally, I simply don't understand it. I see transformation as something that might be an interesting ability. But I don't see how people consider it a fetish...?
> 
> Then again, one could stick a penis on anything and make it a fetish, especially furries. >.>


Since when are you supposed to understand fetishes? Why do furries like animal people? That's just weird, man.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Twilight reflects a werewolf trend that I absolutely loathe: no morphage sequences, just _*poof*_ Jacob's a werewolf.


 really? i thought there was some transformation in the books, cause i remember reading it and being like "that was it? ghey"


----------



## Akro (Jun 28, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Personally, I simply don't understand it. I see transformation as something that might be an interesting ability. But I don't see how people consider it a fetish...?
> 
> Then again, one could stick a penis on anything and make it a fetish, especially furries. >.>


 Dude I can get aroused from a good transformation with no genitals at all.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

Akro said:


> Dude I can get aroused from a good transformation with no genitals at all.


 that's awesome (im not being a jerk here, i mean it for some reason)
i do too, but not sexually aroused. does that make sense?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2010)

I likes me some TF, and none of this "OMG IT FEELS SO GOOD" crap. TF is meant to be gut-wrenching and painful as hell.


----------



## Akro (Jun 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> I likes me some TF, and none of this "OMG IT FEELS SO GOOD" crap. TF is meant to be gut-wrenching and painful as hell.


 I dont care if its painful i just like it against their will....
Oh god.,..


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 28, 2010)

Molly said:


> I likes me some TF, and none of this "OMG IT FEELS SO GOOD" crap. TF is meant to be gut-wrenching and painful as hell.


 [this]


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the mind altering aspect of it the best. It's lame when the character only changes physically. Well in stories anyway.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I like the mind altering aspect of it the best. It's lame when the character only changes physically. Well in stories anyway.


 I know a certain wolf that does that


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I think it's cool, but it's far from a fetish for me.


 ^


----------



## SirRob (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I know a certain wolf that does that


Well, not just personality. Becoming more like an animal, giving in to instincts.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 28, 2010)

OP is that Rock-a-Doodle...?


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Glitch = machine.
Machines are pretty damn stuck as they are.
And I have a deep love for my mechas, but not in a fetish-y way.

TF is pretty awesome.  It's a slight fetish for me, but eh.
I don't like it when it turns too feral and the chicks get, like, 8 sets of tits or something.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 1, 2010)

Transformation is kinda okay except when the sound of bones cracking are included. It makes me sick when you see someone transforming then you hear his ribs going through the transformation phase.... ewwww. -.-


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Transformation is kinda okay except when the sound of bones cracking are included. It makes me sick when you see someone transforming then you hear his ribs going through the transformation phase.... ewwww. -.-


 That's the best part! Weirdo :V


----------



## Pavi (Jul 1, 2010)

I loooooooove me some transformation. 
I wouldn't call it a fetish, but I certainly find it exciting. 
My favorites are when it's involuntary/against their will and involves mind alterations.
Cuz somehow it's just not fun if the victim is totally into it... :|
Maybe I'm just a sadist who likes the idea of throwing unsuspecting people into difficult situations, idk.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> That's the best part! Weirdo :V


 
The sound of a body being destroyed and mangled is so murr! :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The sound of a body being destroyed and mangled is so murr! :V


 Indeed <3


----------



## Adelin (Jul 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The sound of a body being destroyed and mangled is so murr! :V


 
-.- How do you find the sound so "murr"? Its like your own body is being crushed by bones and it just freaks me out. >.<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

Adelin said:


> -.- How do you find the sound so "murr"? Its like your own body is being crushed by bones and it just freaks me out. >.<


 
Think about it! The bones will poke through skin as it is mangle, cracked, and crushed! It is very very murry purry!



Molly said:


> Indeed <3


 
I'll crackle for you, babe. Watc- ARFhfv dnmo43 b


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'll crackle for you, babe. Watc- ARFhfv dnmo43 b


 How sweet :3

I'll eat the remains to keep you with me forever <3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> How sweet :3
> 
> I'll eat the remains to keep you with me forever <3


 
Oh murr! <3


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 1, 2010)

I was traumatized by a certain scene in a certain movie called _Willow_ back in the mid 90's.  Nightmare Fuel never really heals....

So while I do not mind transformation as a concept or genre, I absolutely despise the sorts of body horror that the transfetishists drool over.  Pretty much anything that is done for fetish's sake....  I kindly say gtfo.

That's not to say it isn't occasionally fascinating... even when it's only in that bile, morbid sort of way.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 1, 2010)

The only fetish I can stand

And enjoy

and otherwise loathe myself for having some of it in my own personal collection


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 1, 2010)

Fetish? No.

Do I think it's interesting, as a concept? Yes.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 1, 2010)

You people are freaks. :/


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 1, 2010)

I masturbate to TFporn almost every day.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 1, 2010)

Meh, not to my tastes.


----------



## Luca (Jul 1, 2010)

It's a cool idea as long as its not fetish based. But I don't think I like the idea of it hurting. I'm not a fan of pain or seeing people in pain.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't get the appeal and I don't get what makes it so sexually arousing for some people.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I don't get the appeal and I don't get what makes it so sexually arousing for some people.


 
Exactly what i was thinking awhile ago. ;3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 1, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> OP is that Rock-a-Doodle...?



My avatar? Yes it is. Who else smokes pot?

I don't really smoke pot... but Don Bluth definitely did during the 90's!

The funniest part is when Edmond discovers he's cat and shouts, "Jeepers, I'm a furry!"

I shit you not.


----------



## Riv (Jul 1, 2010)

Transformation fetish is bad and you should feel bad. That is all.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> The funniest part is when Edmond discovers he's cat and shouts, "Jeepers, I'm a furry!"


 
Jeepers, I lol'd.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Think about it! The bones will poke through skin as it is mangle, cracked, and crushed! It is very very murry purry!



So sexy! But not through the skin. That gives me the mental picture of some sort of gash or something.

But bones reforming through muscle, hell yeah!



> I'll crackle for you, babe. Watc- ARFhfv dnmo43 b


 
I love you.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> TF is pretty awesome. It's a slight fetish for me, but eh.
> I don't like it when it turns too feral and the chicks get, like, 8 sets of tits or something.


 
You get used to multibreast. I'm not for it on anthros though. Too biologically awkward.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> My avatar? Yes it is. Who else smokes pot?
> 
> I don't really smoke pot... but Don Bluth definitely did during the 90's!
> 
> ...


There are plenty of good Don Bluth movies, and you make an avatar out of Rock-A-Doodle? GET OUT, THE MERE SIGHT OF THAT MOVIE OFFENDS ME.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Riv said:


> Transformation fetish is bad and you should feel bad. That is all.


As are all fetishes... e_e


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

More than meets the eye.


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

The only transformation I liked was the one from _An American Werewolf In London, _but I don't see any sexual appeal in it.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Stop it FAF, please, stop it.  Herm, Plushophilia, Diaper, Greaser, _*ENOUGH*_.  Enough of these threads.  Stop, please, stop...



[this]



Jashwa said:


> More than meets the eye.



Transformers Beast Wars = TF furry wet-dream


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> [this]
> 
> 
> 
> Transformers Beast Wars = TF furry wet-dream


Don't you mean _Transformurrs? _

Brb I'm gonna go stab myself for actually doing that.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> More than meets the eye.


I lol'd

I like some transformer stuff, the basic genre has interesting stuff when porn isn't involved. 
As for the fetish, I don't understand the appeal at all. It makes me wonder sometimes. With most furry art they are anthros they don't change. you like what you see. With TF you take a perfectly nice person...then don't get turned on till they become a dog. that's a whole different kettle of fish to me and it's a bit creepy.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 1, 2010)

*transformer noise*


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Why isn't this thread locked yet?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> As are all fetishes... e_e


 Including furry.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 1, 2010)

Especially people who get off to cartoon characters from kids shows.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why isn't this thread locked yet?


 
It's not for want of effort on my part :V


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Especially people who get off to cartoon characters from kids shows.


That saddens me.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Including furry.


 
It's not a fetish! Damnit!

In all seriousness though, I don't see furry as a fetish by itself. Theoretically, there should not be anything sexual in it.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> It's not a fetish! Damnit!
> 
> In all seriousness though, I don't see furry as a fetish by itself. Theoretically, there should not be anything sexual in it.


 One fur's interest is another fur's fetish in some cases


----------



## Jelly (Jul 1, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> It's not a fetish! Damnit!
> 
> In all seriousness though, I don't see furry as a fetish by itself. Theoretically, there should not be anything sexual in it.


 
"Theoretically" it should probably be defined by the features that make it unique.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> It's not a fetish! Damnit!
> 
> In all seriousness though, I don't see furry as a fetish by itself. Theoretically, there should not be anything sexual in it.


But fetishes are about being aroused by things that aren't sexual. Right? Right?! Like feet! Or fat! Or diapers!


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But fetishes are about being aroused by things that aren't sexual. Right? Right?! Like feet! Or fat! Or diapers!


I think that if someone is in the fandom merely for porn, furry itself should be considered a fetish.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But fetishes are about being aroused by things that aren't sexual. Right? Right?! Like feet! Or fat! Or diapers!


Mmmmmm, I do not know. But common sense says "Yes, you are right".



Jelly said:


> "Theoretically" it should probably be defined by the features that make it unique.


I do not quite get what you are expressing with this.



WillowWulf said:


> One fur's interest is another fur's fetish in some cases


Well, that cannot be denied.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> There are plenty of good Don Bluth movies, and you make an avatar out of Rock-A-Doodle? GET OUT, THE MERE SIGHT OF THAT MOVIE OFFENDS ME.


 
Anybody can choose a _good_ Don Bluth movie. I chose the avatar not from the best movie, but from the most fucked up one. I mean, seriously, he made a movie about a rooster Elvis impersonator, an owl with magic breath, and singing toad bouncers. What the hell?

Besides, that scene with Edmond is hilarious.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 1, 2010)

I never thought it was possible to have any sort of fetish for a TF until I got onto this site -.-

Personally I think it's damn sick... you wanted to know, so there.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

VÃ¶lf said:


> I never thought it was possible to have any sort of fetish for a TF until I got onto this site -.-


The beauty of fetishes is that it's possible to have one for _anything._


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

Honestly? Stupid as fuck.

Politely? It is an interesting idea, I don't care for it though.



SirRob said:


> The beauty of fetishes is that it's possible to have one for _anything._


 
I have a fetish for fetish threads.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Tally said:


> I have a fetish for fetish threads.


I have a fetish for aqua colored foxes.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 1, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:
			
		

> (Post deleted)


 Fine -_-

I don't have a problem with it, or browsing it, but it's not a fetish for me.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Another fetish thread, yay...


 
But it's your kind of fetish thread. :-D


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> But it's your kind of fetish thread. :-D


Still a fetish thread. 

They're frowned upon and locked, but is there actually a rule about fetish threads?

Edit: Oh right, the PG-13 rule.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You get used to multibreast. I'm not for it on anthros though. Too biologically awkward.


 
I like anthros more human than more feral.
If I wanted feral, I would have my character be feral.  And she mostly is.

But yeah.
I've been fascinated by the idea of TF since I was young and always pretended.
The whole concept is pretty hot to me now.

And to people saying it's a bad fetish, I'm not the one fapping to cub porn or scat.  :V


----------



## Ames (Jul 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I do have a big transformation fetish, especially for *bone-snapping*, clothes-ripping, drawn-out sequences.


 
Wut.


----------



## Tally (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I have a fetish for aqua colored foxes.


 
Oh murr... 

Ever thought of trying out some of your fetishes?


----------



## ADF (Jul 1, 2010)

It's one of my primary interests, I have lots of TF themed stuff.

Though it can be difficult to find artists that do it well.


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm a fan. It's how I got into the fandom!

...maybe I'm not a fan.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I have a fetish for aqua colored foxes.


 


Tally said:


> Oh murr...
> 
> Ever thought of trying out some of your fetishes?



This is a great fetish. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

TF is nice, especially when it's forced. There's just something about imagining it happening to you. Not exactly sexual for me, but deeply intriguing. I'm into shamanistic stuff, so imagining a real-life transformation is pretty amazing. Sometimes I like to pretend I'm transforming, haha.:x


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Liar said:


> TF is nice, especially when it's forced. There's just something about imagining it happening to you. Not exactly sexual for me, but deeply intriguing. I'm into shamanistic stuff, so imagining a real-life transformation is pretty amazing. Sometimes I like to pretend I'm transforming, haha.:x


 
Pretty much the same for me.


----------



## TDK (Jul 1, 2010)

I think it's cool :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

transformation is for teenage werefags


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

My reaction to TF sequences, if no other fetishes are involved, can be summed up as follows:

"...so?"


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

I like unbirthing better.

the sick fuck that I am.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like unbirthing better.
> 
> the sick fuck that I am.


 there's a nice unbirth/vore thread going on gurochan's freakshow board


just sayin


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

been there, done that, posted a bunch of images to it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

oh, kay

i've never understood the attraction to unbirthing but hey if that's your thing


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like unbirthing better.
> 
> the sick fuck that I am.


Me too! 



Molly said:


> there's a nice unbirth/vore thread going on gurochan's freakshow board
> 
> 
> just sayin


 
Link pl0x.


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> oh, kay
> 
> i've never understood the attraction to unbirthing but hey if that's your thing


I don't understand the majority of hardcore fetishes, but to each his own.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

I just like seeing things crawl up vaginas. 
I really like "creepy insertions" too.

CENTIPEDES? IN MY VAGINA?


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I just like seeing things crawl up vaginas.
> I really like "creepy insertions" too.
> 
> CENTIPEDES? IN MY VAGINA?


I like creepy things, but not crawling into vaginas.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I just like seeing things crawl up vaginas.
> I really like "creepy insertions" too.
> 
> CENTIPEDES? IN MY VAGINA?


 Having a vagina makes me less inclined to like the idea of something strange in it


but then again a spiked bat is probably strange


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I like creepy things, but not crawling into vaginas.



I like both. 



Molly said:


> Having a vagina makes me less inclined to like the idea of something strange in it
> 
> 
> but then again a spiked bat is probably strange


 
marbles in my underpants.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

So who likes scalie transformations?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

if it's like xenomorphs it's all 'coo.


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like both.


Decrepit dolls, the city Pripyat, Silent Hill, abandoned hospitals, goat eyes where they're not supposed to be...yaddablabbablabba. All of it makes me go, "Ooooooh pretty."

I find a sort of beauty in creepy things. Meh.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I just like seeing things crawl up vaginas.


If you ever want a pangolin up there, you know who to call. ;3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

"Decrepit dolls, the city Pripyat, Silent Hill, abandoned hospitals, goat eyes where they're not supposed to be...yaddablabbablabba. All of it makes me go, "Ooooooh pretty."

I find a sort of beauty in creepy things. Meh."



4chan /x/?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> if it's like xenomorphs it's all 'coo.


They're not scalies?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

"If you ever want a pangolin up there, you know who to call. ;3"

hawt.

you'll be invited sometime.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They're not scalies?


 
yes they are.


----------



## Machine (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> "Decrepit dolls, the city Pripyat, Silent Hill, abandoned hospitals, goat eyes where they're not supposed to be...yaddablabbablabba. All of it makes me go, "Ooooooh pretty."
> 
> I find a sort of beauty in creepy things. Meh."
> 
> ...


Damn straight.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes they are.


"It dons an exoskeleton much like that of a lobster, impenetrable to everything but the most powerful human firearms." (http://aliens.wikia.com/wiki/Xenomorph)

Exoskeleton. Not scales.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Damn straight.


 
you prolly know me on there. I post most the creepy comic threads.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> "It dons an exoskeleton much like that of a lobster, impenetrable to everything but the most powerful human firearms." (http://aliens.wikia.com/wiki/Xenomorph)
> 
> Exoskeleton. Not scales.


 
so they're insecties? does it still count as transformation? or more of transvormation amirite?


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> "If you ever want a pangolin up there, you know who to call. ;3"
> 
> hawt.
> 
> you'll be invited sometime.


I look forward to it, madam.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> I look forward to it, madam.


 
*licks pangolin*

sexy scalie.

dude.. do pangolins count as scalies?
or what... sandslash?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> so they're insecties? does it still count as transformation? or more of transvormation amirite?


Well yeah... of course it'd still count... why wouldn't it... Just saying they don't have scales.

And they gross me out.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well yeah... of course it'd still count... why wouldn't it... Just saying they don't have scales.
> 
> And they gross me out.


 
I think they're sexy.
now imagine them crawling into a vagina.
that's ultra sexy.

though it's already sexy that they burst out through your stomach. 

aw hell yeah.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *licks pangolin*
> 
> sexy scalie.
> 
> ...


Hard to say. They're mammals, but they're the only ones covered in scales. I guess they'd be the same thing you count armadillos as.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think they're sexy.
> now imagine them crawling into a vagina.
> that's ultra sexy.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that mental image.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Thank you for that mental image.


you're welcome!
there's more where that came from!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're welcome!
> there's more where that came from!


It's why I'm still here. 8D


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's why I'm still here. 8D


 
my god. I love foxes.
now imagine a xenomorph raping your throat with its long reproductive organ and laying eggs into your stomach.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my god. I love foxes.
> now imagine a xenomorph raping your throat with its long reproductive organ and laying eggs into your stomach.


I'm trying not to.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Who wants to see Willow turn into an angry sergal?


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Who wants to see Willow turn into an angry sergal?


 
Turn into an angry seagull. Those are better.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 2, 2010)

I have an affinity for the art since watching 90's cartoons and werewolf movies. I can't imagine it's any stranger than the other fetish/interests the fandom involves.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, I'm out.  Said my piece five pages ago and can't keep up with all the new replies.

Teetotaler at the local posting party, that's me.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 2, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> It's not a fetish! Damnit!
> 
> In all seriousness though, I don't see furry as a fetish by itself. Theoretically, there should not be anything sexual in it.


 What the fuck kind of fantasy world do you live in?


----------



## Tally (Jul 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck kind of fantasy world do you live in?



Probably the kind without horny fucks making fetishes out of everything.


----------



## Machine (Jul 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck kind of fantasy world do you live in?


Wonderland?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, I wonder... is there a species connected with this particular fetish the way kangaroos are connected to paw fetishes and cows are connected to lactation?
> 
> Oh, wait, now I remember... nobody likes donkeys unless there's TFing involved.
> 
> The wolf is also a classic. Some people would say it is overused, though.



Just can't beat classics


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 2, 2010)

My opinion: I think it's weird and childish. I think it's something people should have grown out of when they were in their adolescents, and it should have never carried over into adulthood.  

Werewolves don't count.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> My opinion: I think it's weird and childish. I think it's something people should have grown out of when they were in their adolescents, and it should have never carried over into adulthood.
> 
> Werewolves don't count.


You can say the same about furries.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 2, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## Kobu (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can say the same about furries.


 This.  Not that I think it's true.

But one can definitely argue that point.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 2, 2010)

uh tbh that scene in the witches where the two kids get turned into mice turns me on like no other..

also that bit at the beginning of rock a doodle and hocus pocus. there's something about forced tf that gets my dick hard for some reason. 

D:


----------



## Adelin (Jul 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Wonderland?


 
Now this is the place that has all the "good transformations." No bone snapping whatsoever. ;D


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 2, 2010)

I guess what makes tf arousing to alot of people is the concept that the victim experiences a sensory overload.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jul 2, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Do you masturbate to re-runs of The Incredible Hulk?



Of course not! (One should only masturbate to first-run programming...)



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I don't really smoke pot... but Don Bluth definitely did  during the 90's! The funniest part is when Edmond discovers he's  cat and shouts, "Jeepers, I'm a furry!" I shit you not.



Supposedly what he actually says is "I'm ALL furry!" The word did start out as an adjective, you know...



SirRob said:


> So who likes scalie transformations?



Well, I am kinda fond of a 1950's horror film "The Alligator People"... then there's "Sssssss" from the 1970s...and I'm waiting for The Lizard to show up as a Spider-man movie villain... so yeah, i guess I do like scalie TF's.

As for bone crunching/agonizing TF's? None for me, thanks. A good TF should be incredibly pleasurable for the person it's happening to, releasing all sorts of endorphins as s/he changes, especially if it's a forced TF - adds to the mindf**k of not wanting to be TF'd yet loving the sensation of it.

Not that I have any fetishistic interest in TF, of course - for me it's just good, clean fun...



GatodeCafe said:


> uh tbh that scene in the witches where the two  kids get turned into mice turns me on like no other... also that  bit at the beginning of rock a doodle and hocus pocus. there's something  about forced tf that gets my dick hard for some reason. D:



My theory is being turned on by a forced TF is a dom/sub thing in furry drag.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh yeah I almost forgot about the bad guy (bane, I guess?) from batman and robin.

Only worthwhile part of the movie was watching that nerdy little faggot get pumped up with venom into a forearm dicked motherfucker.

EDIT:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_ac-6xzxlk

LOOK AT THE HIGHEST RATED COMMENT DUDES



> Why do I have a huge frikenï»¿ boner after this?


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 3, 2010)

I haven't seen it as a fetish thing...o_o

I mean I don't quite know what you mean by transformation but in non sexual ways I like it fairly well if it is what I think it is(Like changing to fera/anthro/other animal,etc.) If you mean something like the hulk kinda bit,that's just stupid.=/. My fursona can change from an anthro to a feral form if that counts?


I don't really understand how that can really be pornographic unless it is some really weird and probably disturbing transformation.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> I haven't seen it as a fetish thing...o_o


FurAffinity > Browse > Type > Transformation (Adult)


----------



## Trance (Jul 3, 2010)

I think that transformation makes me sound even stranger than I am due to my badly thought out username...


----------



## Tally (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> FurAffinity > Browse > Type > Transformation (Adult)


 
Stop ruining the pure minds of innocents.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 3, 2010)

I facepawed so hard when I saw this thread.

I enjoy transformation. I don't talk about it much, *because* it's one of my fetishes. >.>;

Of course, me being me, I enjoy both fetish-oriented TF stories and art, and the non-fetish-orientated stories and art. I do remember one time, I was looking for, ahem, material, and I started reading this one story.

About a good half hour later I had finished reading the story. It wasn't 'material', it was a damn good story on a transformation theme. http://coontf.xepher.net/ Rusty Raccoon posted it to CYOC, called 'The Mirror', if I recall correctly.

Aside from that...

http://www.amazon.com/Howling-Mad-Peter-David/dp/0441346634 Howling Mad is by Peter David, who has been doing the Star Trek: New Frontier books. The basic plot is a wolf gets bitten by a werewolf, and on a full moon, turns into a human. Rather well done book, find it if you can. I read a print copy of it a year ago or so.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> Stop ruining the pure minds of innocents.


There are still innocents on these forums?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There are still innocents on these forums?


 
Yes. I am still crying and holding myself. ;^;


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There are still innocents on these forums?


 I'm here :c


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm here :c


You've been here for half a year. I'm sure whatever innocence you once had has deteriorated at this point.


----------



## Trance (Jul 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm here :c


 
For fuck's sake Willow, you've only been here for about 6 months and you're almost to 8500 posts!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> For fuck's sake Willow, you've only been here for about 6 months and you're almost to 8500 posts!


And that doesn't count the thousands she's made in the Forum Games forum.

Also, judging from your name, I take it you have a hardcore transformation fetish? We should talk some time.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 3, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> For fuck's sake Willow, you've only been here for about 6 months and you're almost to 8500 posts!


 XD
Yeah, she joined the week before me.


----------



## Trance (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Judging from your name, I take it you have a hardcore transformation fetish? We should talk some time.



no man, no TF fetish.  Sorry.  Read my sig.  It's there to explain since people usually assume i'm into that. 

Trance is just the music I like.   Hardcore Trance, not hardcore TF fetishist.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 3, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> no man, no TF fetish. Sorry. Read my sig. It's there to explain since people usually assume i'm into that.
> 
> Trance is just the music I like. Hardcore Trance, not hardcore TF fetishist.



I think he was a making a pun.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I think he was a making a pun.


Actually, I was poking fun at the fact that he's worried about people assuming he's into transformation because of his name.


----------



## Trance (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Actually, I was poking fun at the fact that he's worried about people assuming he's into transformation because of his name.


 
Ha, I guess i'll have to start taking FAF even _less_ seriously.

I put that as my sig because somebody saw my name and was like: "Your fetish is not accepted on these forums."
My response: Fuck you. Visit my homepage on the Youtubes.  (also TranceFur)

Does anyone even have anything against TF?  What is a transformation _fetish_?  I don't get it...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Ha, I guess i'll have to start taking FAF even _less_ seriously.
> 
> I put that as my sig because somebody saw my name and was like: "Your fetish is not accepted on these forums."
> My response: Fuck you. Visit my homepage on the Youtubes.  (also TranceFur)
> ...


Oh? But the internet is such serious business.

Also, you won't get that here. Shockingly, people here aren't as stupid as people on YouTube.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> What is a transformation _fetish_?  I don't get it...


 
Stories were the sex is the trigger for the transformation. I read one once where a man fucks a witch who turns him into a dog while she fucks him. She was hired by his wife to make him 'obedient'. Read another one where a politician bent on destroying a wolf reserve gets fucked by werewolves who turn him into one of their own. Stuff like that.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Stories were the sex is the trigger for the transformation. I read one once where a man fucks a witch who turns him into a dog while she fucks him. She was hired by his wife to make him 'obedient'. Read another one where a politician bent on destroying a wolf reserve gets fucked by werewolves who turn him into one of their own. Stuff like that.


W R O N G ~ !​
It is simply an attraction to the transformation process. No sex needs to be involved. (But it doesn't hurt! :3c)


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> W R O N G
> 
> It is simply an attraction to the transformation process. No sex needs to be involved. (But it doesn't hurt! :3)


 
Where's the fun in that?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Where's the fun in that?


It's a transformation fetish thing; you wouldn't get it. :]


----------



## Trance (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> W R O N G ~ !​
> It is simply an attraction to the transformation process. No sex needs to be involved. (But it doesn't hurt! :3c)


 
Oh.  It's not as bad as I thought it would be.  Browder made it sound worse than you did.  But if you have this fetish i'll trust you.  

I just broke one of the laws of the internet.   -never trust anyone-


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Oh.  It's not as bad as I thought it would be.  Browder made it sound worse than you did.  But if you have this fetish i'll trust you.


Most fetishes are like this, aren't they? I mean, if you have a foot fetish, that just means you get turned on by feet, right? The foot doesn't necessarily have to be up your butt. (LOL)



TranceFur said:


> I just broke one of the laws of life.   -never trust anyone-


Fix'd.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I mean, if you have a foot fetish, that just means you get turned on by feet, right? The foot doesn't necessarily have to be up your butt. (LOL)



They know they want it.  :3


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> For fuck's sake Willow, you've only been here for about 6 months and you're almost to 8500 posts!


 As a hare I know once put it..Willow doesn't outside anymore


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Oh.  It's not as bad as I thought it would be.  Browder made it sound worse than you did.


 
Pffft. More like better...


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> As a hare I know once put it..Willow doesn't outside anymore


 
Apparently not.  I kind want to see how pale you are.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Apparently not.  I kind want to see how pale you are.


She's not pale. I don't really outside much too though, and I'm pretty pale. Would you like to see me instead? I'd show off my whole body too just to show how pale I am.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Apparently not.  I kind want to see how pale you are.


 I'd like too see this too


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> She's not pale. I don't really outside much too though, and I'm pretty pale. Would you like to see me instead? I'd show off my whole body too just to show how pale I am.


 
Slut.

And I outside often. I have a laptop so I can post or work and enjoy the sunlight,

But on topic: Transformation is awesome and you should feel bad for not liking it.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> She's not pale.


 
What, is she not caucasian?  Most furries are...  :/ 

^That would be the only possible explanation


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> What, is she not caucasian?  Most furries are...  :/
> 
> ^That would be the only possible explanation


 
None of us are, Rob included.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

You know, I don't get turned on by transformation in movies and stuff. There's just not a sexual feeling to it, I guess. 


Browder said:


> None of us are, Rob included.


Oh, I pretty much am.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> She's not pale. I don't really outside much too though, and I'm pretty pale. Would you like to see me instead? I'd show off my whole body too just to show how pale I am.


 
Murr...  My fox personality is surfacing.

JK.  ...or am I?

i'm like an oreo right now.  Dark top and bottom, light in the middle.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I pretty much am.


 Lighter than me and Browder at least


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Murr...  My fox personality is surfacing.
> 
> JK
> 
> *i'm like an oreo right now*.  Dark top and bottom, light in the middle.


 
*Petpeeve*

Explain what you mean by this and I might not scream at you. You have ten minutes.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> *Petpeeve*
> 
> Explain what you mean by this and I might not scream at you. You have ten minutes.


 He's mulatto


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

Oreo: dark cookie top, white middle bit, dark cookie on bottom.

Me: dark from waist up, pale from waist to a little above knees, dark for knees down.

*EXPLAINED*


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay then. Carry on. C:


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Okay then. Carry on. C:


 
^_^

we're off topic.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

Who here remembers the Animorphs books?


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> Who here remembers the Animorphs books?


 
Remember them.  Never bothered with them.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> Who here remembers the Animorphs books?


 I do, but I never read a single one. I watched the T.V. Show though and later went on a wiki binge of the entire plot.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> A good TF should be incredibly pleasurable for the person it's happening to, releasing all sorts of endorphins as s/he changes, especially if it's a forced TF - adds to the mindf**k of not wanting to be TF'd yet loving the sensation of it.


My favorite part...


Sluggy said:


> Who here remembers the Animorphs books?


I have the first one. I think it was originally my brother's. I saw it one day a few years ago... Heh heh heh, that was a fun time.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> Who here remembers the Animorphs books?


 My cousin used to read those, he's 21 now

Does Pokemon count as transformation


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My cousin used to read those, he's 21 now
> 
> Does Pokemon count as transformation


 
Generally it's human to animal but I guess it could.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

Uh oh, my touch is running on low battery.  

^Disadvantage of never having actually been on FAF except on an ipod...

I wonder if anyone else does this.  Doubt it.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Uh oh, my touch is running on low battery.
> 
> ^Disadvantage of never having actually been on FAF except on an ipod...
> 
> I wonder if anyone else does this.  Doubt it.


 
In a few days I might start. :3


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

I remember for a brief time I was obsessed with the idea of being able to turn into a lizard like that guy in the [Animorphs] series. Come to think of it, now I remember really liking lizards when I was a kid.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Generally it's human to animal but I guess it could.


I'd say it would be.

Recently there's been a huge influx of Ash TF pictures on FA; it's crazy. Kinda hot, too.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> In a few days I might start. :3


 
It can be convenient.  No one will ever find out what i do without me telling them.

I've got nothing furry on anything but the Touch.  Lol


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

It was a mouse for me. And a monkey. And a Lion. Blame these movies.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'd say it would be.
> 
> Recently there's been a huge influx of Ash TF pictures on FA; it's crazy. Kinda hot, too.


 
You're gay aren't you Rob.

Ah well, i'm bi.  I need to change my biography in my profile.   Sigh...


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> It was a mouse for me. And a monkey. And a Lion. Blame these movies.



Haha, man, those three links sure are a blast from the past for me. I'd have chosen An American Tail though.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> You're gay aren't you Rob.
> 
> Ah well, i'm bi.  I need to change my biography in my profile.   Sigh...


You thought I was straight? I'm flattered.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You thought I was straight? I*'m flattered*.


 
Why?


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why?


 
Because straight is _fabulous_, of course!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why?


Because if I come off as gay I must be pretty flaming.


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> Because straight is _fabulous_, of course!


 
You're new, so you may not know that I am trying to save him from self-hatred. No one should be flattered for being perceived as an orientation.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're new, so you may not know that I am trying to save him from self-hatred. No one should be flattered for being perceived as an orientation.


I don't hate myself mom, geez.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because if I come off as gay I must be pretty flaming.


 
I don't think I come off that way.

Even when I do say gay things its just jokingly.

Is there even a need to come out of the closet if you're bi?


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I don't hate myself mom, geez.


 
Language is indicative of and influences thought. Monitor what you say and you may be surprised.



TranceFur said:


> Is there even a need to come out of the closet if you're bi?



Yes. Letting your loved ones know that the binary system of attraction is invalid in a way that pertains to them helps the cause.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Is there even a need to come out of the closet if you're bi?


 
Of course, and the reason is becau--



Browder said:


> Yes. Letting your loved ones know that the binary  system of attraction is invalid in a way that pertains to them helps  the cause.



Yeah that... and also because as far as I'm concerned, gays and us bis are all in the same big queer boat, so we need to join forces and all that shit. Nah meen?


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> Of course, and the reason is becau--
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF, noooo...


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> WTF, noooo...


 No to The Cause, or no to the joining forces?


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

No to joining forces.

Lol at cause.

I'm done fur (<-----yay word rape) tonight.  The battery is sad.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> No to joining forces.
> 
> Lol at cause.


 
What? Why not join forces? When gays and bis join their rings together we can summon Captain Rainbow to fight off the evils of the Westboro Baptist Church in his spandex and green mullet (and still find time to save the environment)


----------



## Summercat (Jul 4, 2010)

I was originally going to close this thread for it being off topic. 

Instead, I'll just warn you guys to stay on topic, and come back and prune the offtopic posts when I'm not just randomly checking in.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

Summercat said:


> I was originally going to close this thread for it being off topic.
> 
> Instead, I'll just warn you guys to stay on topic, and come back and prune the offtopic posts when I'm not just randomly checking in.



There are other threads that go way off-topic than this. ;D


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> What do you guys think about the transformation genre?


 
Needs more salt.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> For fuck's sake Willow, you've only been here for about 6 months and you're almost to 8500 posts!



Post count means nothing, nor is it important.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Adelin said:


> There are other threads that go way off-topic than this. ;D



Sometimes they don't have to go off-topic to be locked. Sometimes mods just seem to lock what ever thread they feel like locking.


----------



## Akro (Jul 4, 2010)

Transformation is amazing because the thought of being forcibly changed into something else by something you cant understand is awesome, especially when they have their minds brutally wiped and re-written as they beg for it to stop.
Or at least thats how it goes in what _I_ write.


----------



## ADF (Jul 4, 2010)

Akro said:


> Transformation is amazing because the thought of being forcibly changed into something else by something you cant understand is awesome, *especially when they have their minds brutally wiped and re-written as they beg for it to stop.*
> Or at least thats how it goes in what _I_ write.


 
That's a joy kill for me, I like for the human mind to remain; so that they are experiencing a animalistic body from a human perspective 

That's part of the fun of TF, exotic experiences. Characters that are born anthro don't appreciate the different experience that a anthro animal body brings; because they have always had the tail and digitigrade legs. Transformation enables humans to experience these things from a fresh perspective, while they still retain the novelty of being different.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Akro said:


> Transformation is amazing because the thought of being forcibly changed into something else by something you cant understand is awesome, especially when they have their minds brutally wiped and re-written as they beg for it to stop.
> Or at least thats how it goes in what _I_ write.



I was going to comment on this, but then I read ADF's post.



ADF said:


> *That's a joy kill for me*, I like for the human mind to remain; so that they are experiencing a animalistic body from a human perspective
> 
> That's part of the fun of TF, exotic experiences. Characters that are born anthro don't appreciate the different experience that a anthro animal body brings; because they have always had the tail and digitigrade legs. Transformation enables humans to experience these things from a fresh perspective, while they still retain the novelty of being different.



I would have to agree with the "joy kill" part mostly here.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

ADF said:


> That's a joy kill for me, I like for the human mind to remain; so that they are experiencing a animalistic body from a human perspective
> 
> That's part of the fun of TF, exotic experiences. Characters that are born anthro don't appreciate the different experience that a anthro animal body brings; because they have always had the tail and digitigrade legs. Transformation enables humans to experience these things from a fresh perspective, while they still retain the novelty of being different.



I kinda wonder if a guy transforms into lets say....a werewolf or something do they actually feel pain or is it just their body reacting to the transformation. Every transformation scene that i see always includes people screaming. ;c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

Adelin said:


> I kinda wonder if a guy transforms into lets say....a werewolf or something do they actually feel pain or is it just their body reacting to the transformation. Every transformation scene that i see always includes people screaming. ;c



I would imagine it would be painful. I mean imagine your whole body, bones, skin etc mutating into another form, I wouldn't say that would be a painless thing to go through.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I would imagine it would be painful. I mean imagine your whole body, bones, skin etc mutating into another form, I wouldn't say that would be a painless thing to go through.


 
Going trough that every full moon would just suck......... ;3 No wonder people hate twilight......Jacob transforms painless that its so unrealistic.


----------



## ADF (Jul 4, 2010)

On a random note...

Even though I'm a big transformation fan and do like the fetish side, I must admit; those into the adult side can impose their tastes on others quite a bit.

I commissioned a transformation comic a month ago, one involving a women being transformed into a anthropomorphic iguana. It was rated mature, not because it contained adult content; but simply because it contained nudity.

What I found when the comic was completed was some people felt the need to comment on the lack of breasts, some saying it was the most depressing and wasteful part of the TF. Apparently a women being transformed into a "lizard" creature wasn't enough justification to take her breasts away. The way I see it she's no longer a mammal, she's a reptile, so why should she have breasts? I ended up having to pose a rational that a unnatural anthro would be more chaotic, hence human traits would be override by lizard traits; and not a perfect blend.

Was it really that big a deal? It wasn't meant as fapping material, just because it contains nudity doesn't mean it's a pornographic piece, there are two separate age rating categories above general audience for a reason. I don't mind reptiles with boobies, it's fantasy after all, but some people react like it's a expectation.

Their whole body transforms, but somehow their mammary glands are immune...


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Post count means nothing, nor is it important.


 
Just an observation.  8500 in that short a time really is a lot.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Just an observation.  8500 in that short a time really is a lot.



It has taken me over two years to get over 8,000 and willow in 6 months has zipped past me. If anything people with such a high post count on the forums in such a short space of time tell me they need to get away from the computer more. Because it indicates to me they spend as majority of their time on the forums.

However I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Going trough that every full moon would just suck......... ;3 No wonder people hate twilight......Jacob transforms painless that its so unrealistic.


 People hate Twilight because it's ridiculous and the fanbase just makes the problem worse

My mom says Jacob's a shapeshifter though


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> People hate Twilight because it's ridiculous and the fanbase just makes the problem worse


 
A reason to hate twilight more.


----------



## Willow (Jul 4, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> A reason to hate twilight more.


That's just sad really

Way too many vampire books now are just "Girl falls in love with vampire" and stuff


----------



## Machine (Jul 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My mom says Jacob's a shapeshifter though


Whatever he is, it sure isn't werewolf. Real werewolves just don't go POOF and turn into wolves.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 4, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Whatever he is, it sure isn't werewolf. Real werewolves just don't go POOF and turn into wolves.



Werewolf, Lycan, Shapeshifter......whatever......Just as long as the dog is cute then its all okay. ;D


----------



## Machine (Jul 4, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Werewolf, Lycan, Shapeshifter......whatever......Just as long as the dog is cute then its all okay. ;D


A real werewolf also isn't supposed to be cute and fluffy either. They're supposed to be ugly monsters that kill and eat people.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 4, 2010)

Amphion said:


> A real werewolf also isn't supposed to be cute and fluffy either. They're supposed to be ugly monsters that kill and eat people.



In my opinion wolves are cute even they're angry.







It's something akin to bear, cute and impressive to watch from a distance, but don't get close!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

Akro said:


> Transformation is amazing because the thought of being forcibly changed into something else by something you cant understand is awesome, especially when they have their minds brutally wiped and re-written as they beg for it to stop.
> Or at least thats how it goes in what _I_ write.


You write some of this stuff?

Could I... proof read it?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 4, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Werewolf, Lycan, Shapeshifter......whatever......*Just as long as the dog is cute then its all okay*. ;D


 
Heh... have any specific breed(s) in mind?  My mental image of a POOF! chihuahua made me laugh.


----------



## Akro (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You write some of this stuff?
> 
> Could I... proof read it?


 Ill have to type it up again, aaall of my stuff on DA got slashed when my mom found out I was a furry and went on an internet rampage through my stuff...
give me a bit and Ill write something up.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

Akro said:


> Ill have to type it up again, aaall of my stuff on DA got slashed when my mom found out I was a furry and went on an internet rampage through my stuff...
> give me a bit and Ill write something up.


Oh jeez, sorry to hear about that. I hope my mom never finds out about my FA.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 4, 2010)

I like TF. The main problem is that everyone seems to think that it's a gateway fetish. Especially in the adult section.

Don't look in the "adult" section if you wish to maintain your sanity. It's one thing if it's someone getting a boner through TF (#1 Cliche next to "Donkies" and "Wolves"), or they're TFing through sex (LIke say, a werewolf spreads it through sex) but another if it's like someone TFing into a penis tree, head and cock is switched place, TFing into a butt body, TFing into an edritch abomination made entirely out of breasts or genitals....

Really, come on, I like TF, but do they all have to be some kind of fetishit put in there as much as possible? It's like seeing someone else's dirty laundry inside your bookshelf or sketchbook!



ADF said:


> On a random note...
> 
> Even though I'm a big transformation fan and do like the fetish side, I must admit; those into the adult side can impose their tastes on others quite a bit.
> 
> ...


 
This is especially true on other sites. I remember saying, "No, I'm not into sex" only to have other peoples' fetishes imposed on me as they attempt to cyber me. No, I'm not into cybersex - why is this so hard to understand? (And no, don't ask anyone from Yiffstar to do a TF.)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I like TF. The main problem is that everyone seems to think that it's a gateway fetish. Especially in the adult section.
> 
> Don't look in the "adult" section if you wish to maintain your sanity. It's one thing if it's someone getting a boner through TF (#1 Cliche next to "Donkies" and "Wolves"), or they're TFing through sex (LIke say, a werewolf spreads it through sex) but another if it's like someone TFing into a penis tree, head and cock is switched place, TFing into a butt body, TFing into an edritch abomination made entirely out of breasts or genitals....
> 
> Really, come on, I like TF, but do they all have to be some kind of fetishit put in there as much as possible? It's like seeing someone else's dirty laundry inside your bookshelf or sketchbook!


Oh there's not too much of that in the Adult section... Yeah, there's a bit of iffy stuff I steer away from, but the majority is in the former category.

But ha ha ha, oh man, I hope you were joking about the penis tree. XD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 4, 2010)

^ Ask ADF. He's seen Penis trees in the "Adult" section.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ Ask ADF. He's seen Penis trees in the "Adult" section.


Trees? There's multiple of these? Maybe there's a whole forest of penis tree people?! Oh murr!!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 4, 2010)

Penis trees make this horticulture major wanna vomit. 

Course, so do Ents and related creatures, but mostly because I've seen some of them absolutely violate their anatomy.  Uhm...I'm sorry, you're a CYPRESS in a DESERT?!? How're you still alive? Those require WATER!!! Replace that with a CEDAR, THEN you got a desert ent.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Penis trees make this horticulture major wanna vomit.
> 
> Course, so do Ents and related creatures, but mostly because I've seen some of them absolutely violate anatomy.  Uhm...I'm sorry, you're a CYPRESS in a DESERT?!? How're you still alive? Those require WATER!!!


A wizard did it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, a Wizard TFed them into a Cypress Ent in a desert - where even there, Cedars need winter precipitation. (They're mountain trees)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yes, a Wizard TFed them into a Cypress Ent in a desert - where even there, Cedars need winter precipitation. (They're mountain trees)


The wizard made it so that they don't need water. Pretty clever, huh? (Also tree TFs, no thank you!)


----------



## ADF (Jul 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ Ask ADF. He's seen Penis trees in the "Adult" section.



Penis trees, boob trees, boob octopuses, penis monsters, balloon animals (worse than it sounds), mergers, sex toy transformations, toilets, furniture, people being fucked melding into the male and becoming their penis...

There is so... so much messed up stuff under the TF theme. Honestly, what's wrong with someone just turning into a furry?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I would imagine it would be painful. I mean imagine your whole body, bones, skin etc mutating into another form, I wouldn't say that would be a painless thing to go through.



Couldn't it be possible that the pituitary gland can release endorphins or the pain receptors temporarily shut down to relieve the otherwise painful metamorphosis.

I never seen an insect larva go through agony to become an adult.



			
				ADF said:
			
		

> Penis trees, boob trees, boob octopuses, penis monsters, balloon animals  (worse than it sounds), mergers, sex toy transformations, toilets,  furniture, people being fucked melding into the male and becoming their  penis...
> 
> There is so... so much messed up stuff under the TF theme. Honestly,  what's wrong with someone just turning into a furry?



this


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

ADF said:


> Penis trees, boob trees, boob octopuses, penis monsters, balloon animals (worse than it sounds), mergers, sex toy transformations, toilets, furniture, people being fucked melding into the male and becoming their penis...
> 
> There is so... so much messed up stuff under the TF theme. Honestly, what's wrong with someone just turning into a furry?


I laughed out loud from the boob octopus. XD

I like mergers and sex toy transformations actually. The latter just because I've read _really good_ stories on this site involving it. I've enjoyed cock transformation stories, too. As disturbing as that is. As actual images though, I only enjoy mergers out of all of those things. I think it's because to me, the thought of what's going on in the victim's head is a lot more attractive than what's actually happening.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I laughed out loud from the boob octopus. XD
> 
> I like mergers and sex toy transformations actually. The latter just because I've read _really good_ stories on this site involving it. I've enjoyed cock transformation stories, too. As disturbing as that is. As actual images though, I only enjoy mergers out of all of those things. I think it's because to me, the thought of what's going on in the victim's head is a lot more attractive than what's actually happening.


 
Your shrink must be _so_ proud.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Your shrink must be _so_ proud.


I don't have one, but I should probably get one.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 4, 2010)

Thankfully, even my tastes in morphage are vanilla. I do have a soft spot for transgender changes, though.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Thankfully, even my tastes in morphage are vanilla. I do have a soft spot for transgender changes, though.


I'd say my tastes are in the middle. Definitely not normal, but certainly not extreme. And you know? I like it like that.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'd say my tastes are in the middle. Definitely not normal, but certainly not extreme. And you know? I like it like that.


 
[video=youtube;zPXXeMZjaE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPXXeMZjaE8&feature=related[/video]
Couldn't resist.

Well, even regular art I'm not that fetishistic about.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> Well, even regular art I'm not that fetishistic about.


Well you know I love vanilla stuff too... Not much beats a plain, well drawn TF comic. Or a nice, lengthy story. I love pictures with stories to go along with them too.


----------



## Trance (Jul 4, 2010)

Just looked up "penis tree" in google images...

Bad decision...   No... Just... no...

I don't know what you all are thinking of, but I found *real life* Penis Trees.


----------



## Ames (Jul 4, 2010)

Akro said:


> Transformation is amazing because the thought of being forcibly changed into something else by something you cant understand is awesome, especially when they have their minds brutally wiped and re-written as they beg for it to stop.
> Or at least thats how it goes in what _I_ write.


 
You could describe a t-virus infection the same way.  But I guess that would be a lot less attractive to your readers. 

The ones that aren't into necrophilia, anyhow. :V


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You could describe a t-virus infection the same way.  But I guess that would be a lot less attractive to your readers.
> 
> The ones that aren't into necrophilia, anyhow. :V


It'd be cooler if the end result wasn't so disgusting, eww...


----------



## Ames (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It'd be cooler if the end result wasn't so disgusting, eww...


 






Don't worry, he's only reaching for your cock.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 5, 2010)

ADF said:


> Penis trees, boob trees, boob octopuses, penis monsters, balloon animals (worse than it sounds), mergers, sex toy transformations, toilets, furniture, people being fucked melding into the male and becoming their penis...
> 
> There is so... so much messed up stuff under the TF theme. Honestly, what's wrong with someone just turning into a furry?


 
Apparently, being turned into a fur is too boring so they have to do stuff like boob octupi and toilets!!

Balloon animals don't sound too bad...except when adult.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 5, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You could describe a t-virus infection the same way.  But I guess that would be a lot less attractive to your readers.
> 
> The ones that aren't into necrophilia, anyhow. :V


 
Same could be said about the catching the flu.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 5, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Apparently, being turned into a fur is too boring so they have to do stuff like boob octupi and toilets!!
> 
> Balloon animals don't sound too bad...except when adult.


 
Mr. Clowny, why does this dog have five legs?


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

In all of these 12 pages has anyone mentioned Twilight Princess?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> In all of these 12 pages has anyone mentioned Twilight Princess?


Because it's essentially the same type of transformation as the one seen in Twilight. Just a flash. Not interesting.

The ones from Majora's Mask are slightly more interesting.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 6, 2010)

Just flash TF. Nothing interesting if you're into the actual process rather than the aftereffects.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 7, 2010)

I like transformation, but not as a fetish.  I think it's cool and not arousing unless it's under arousing circumstances.


----------

